# 724D value on this one



## aggriffin3

"!!!! John Deere 724D 2 stage snowblower. 7 hp. 24 inch cut with electric start. Annual maintenance already done! Ready to throw some snow! $550.00"

Above is the ad for a JD I found on CL. Not sure of the age, or the engine that JD's use for this size, but is this a good model as far as reliability, value, guts for a 23x60 level driveway, etc
I am in Michigan and have averaged over 110 inches over the last few yrs.

Thanks

Art

P.S. What is this one worth in your opinion?


----------



## sscotsman

Its an Ariens, so the quality is good.
Hard to get a feel for the price though, because we dont know how old it is.
Ariens made these models for John Deere from 1991 to 2001, so its somewhere between 14 and 24 years old.

If its on the 14 year old end, the price is reasonable, although still probably a bit high.
If its on the 24 year old end, its definitely too high.

If its in good shape, and it appears to be just from the photos, its a perfectly respectable machine..only questionable area is the price.

See if you can get the Tecumseh engine serial number, that should be able to determine the model year.

More info on JD/Ariens snowblowers..scroll down past the Cub Cadet section:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

Scot


----------



## micah68kj

sscotsman said:


> Its an Ariens, so the quality is good.
> Hard to get a feel for the price though, because we dont know how old it is.
> Ariens made these models for John Deere from 1991 to 2001, so its somewhere between 14 and 24 years old.
> 
> If its on the 14 year old end, the price is reasonable, although still probably a bit high.
> If its on the 24 year old end, its definitely too high.
> 
> If its in good shape, and it appears to be just from the photos, its a perfectly respectable machine..only questionable area is the price.
> 
> See if you can get the Tecumseh engine serial number, that should be able to determine the model year.
> 
> More info on JD/Ariens snowblowers..scroll down past the Cub Cadet section:
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> Scot


Pretty much my take on it. Good looking machine but price is a bit on the high side. 
400 tops. But, look at the scraper bar and the chute. Paint is still inside.... Of course it could have been resprayed. Good looking machine.


----------

